# New Intake...



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Found this posted on the "other" board, but since I try not to post there. I thought we could discuss it here

GCA Industries Tru-Flow intake 

Combined with a drop in K&N, I could see this reducing intake turbulence, by reducing the resonator and accordion-like flex tube.

Some of the benifits of a CAI (without the noise), better flow and HP gain than a WAI... although some small amount of increased sounds may be experienced.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

it would be interesting to see a dyno comparison between this and a CAI.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

O.k., maybe it's me but this one doesn't make any sense!
With this system you keep everything oe past the MAF, i.e. air box
resonators, ram air induction, etc...?
So your buying a short ram, couplers/clamps and a filter but not freeing up space for the filter to have better capacity? 
Seems like you're only getting half the benefit of an intake. 

On a side note, I just purchased the Injen CAI and should have it
bolted on by this weekend. Looking forward to feeling the difference between it and the JWT Pop-Charger with my cat-back.

Will dyno in the following weeks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Seems like you're only getting half the benefit of an intake.*


I'd still take this over a JWT or Stillen filter only solution.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'd still take this over a JWT or Stillen filter only solution. *


Ehh...when I bought my JWT Pop back in Dec. '01 it was the
only game in town. Now there's intakes galore for the 3.5.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I know what you mean.... remember my Stillen muffs?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I know what you mean.... remember my Stillen muffs?  *


LOL! 

To res or not to res, that is the question...?


----------

